# CPU Kühler  --> wie ausrichten ?



## Eol_Ruin (2. November 2009)

*CPU Kühler  --> wie ausrichten ?*

Ich seti ein paar Tagen den Cooler Master Hyper TX3 und bin auch sehr zufrieden damit.
29°C im Idle mit 1500 u/min und maximal 49° unter Last (System unten)

Die Anordnung meiner Lüfter (rot) ist im angehängten Bild zu sehen (ungefähre Position).


Frage:
Würde es viel bringen wenn ich den CPU-Lüfter um 90° drehen würde, sodaß er die Lüft nach hinten rausbläst?

Oder wäre der Unterschied zu vernachlässigen?


----------



## Nip (3. November 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler  --> wie ausrichten ?*

Definitiv wäre das besser weil die CPU-Abwärme auf dem schnellsten Weg das Case verlässt.
Jetzt schiebst Du unnötige Wärme in Dein NT !


----------



## Scorprulebad (3. November 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler  --> wie ausrichten ?*

Außerdem würdest du dann die Luft die von oben nebem dem Netzteil herauskommt direkt wieder mit dem CPU Lüfter hinausbefördern, anstatt, dass sie sich im Inneren staut.


----------



## Braineater (3. November 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler  --> wie ausrichten ?*

ich würde den lüfter auch so ausrichten das er es gleich hinter rausbläst


----------



## Eol_Ruin (3. November 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler  --> wie ausrichten ?*



Scorprulebad schrieb:


> Außerdem würdest du dann die Luft die von oben nebem dem Netzteil herauskommt direkt wieder mit dem CPU Lüfter hinausbefördern, anstatt, dass sie sich im Inneren staut.



WO kommt beim Netzteil oben Luft raus ?
Hinten em Nezteil kommt Luft raus - oder wo meinst du?

Und "stauen" tut sich da nix - hab nen ganzschön heftigen Lüftstrom im Gehäuse 


PS:
Hab jetzt den CPU-Kühler gedreht --> durchschnittlich 1 bis 2 Grad Kühler . na ja .


----------



## Scorprulebad (4. November 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler  --> wie ausrichten ?*

Sry. Hab mich a weng falsch ausgedrückt.
Mein den Lüfter der nebem dem Netzteil ins Gehäuse bläßt.
Zwischen Netzteil und DVD-Laufwerk

Diese Luft würdest du dann direkt durch den CPU Lüfter ziehen und dann gleich wieder hinausbefördern. Wäre deshalb deutlich besser.

Dass du nen heftigen Luftstrom hast glaub ich dir gut und gern.
Hast ja auch 5 Lüfter dafür.


----------



## hyperionical (4. November 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler  --> wie ausrichten ?*

Du solltest auf jeden Fall noch den Deckellüfter drehen, reinlüften ist völlig unlogisch.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (4. November 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler  --> wie ausrichten ?*

ich habe es so gemacht - nur das mein NT unten sitzt..! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. November 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler  --> wie ausrichten ?*

Kann mich hyperionical da nur anschließen da warme Luft immer nach oben strömt, also arbeitet der Deckellüfter kontraproduktiv.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (4. November 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler  --> wie ausrichten ?*

Ja am bessten wäre es wenn die Warme lüft nach Hinten raus geht!

Und der lüfter der oben is Kalte rein schaugt da die gleich gleich wieder zum CPU_kühler geht und du eie schönes Kreislauf hast!


----------



## Dicken (4. November 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler  --> wie ausrichten ?*

Ich würde vorne Frischluft ansaugen oben und hinten Luft raus blasen - Wenn der Lüfter vom Kühler sowie auf der Zeichnung von Kai eingesetzt wird ist das Optimal...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (4. November 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler  --> wie ausrichten ?*

Hab jetzt testweise den oberen Lüfter "rausblasend" gedreht.
Folge ---> Temps:
*CPU *: 2° höher (Prime)
*Motherboard *:  2° höher (Prime)
*GPU *: 3° hoher (Furmark)
*HDs *: gleich

Ich schätze der eine einblasende Lüfter vorne unten (80mm) brachte einfach zu wenig Druck.

Hab also den oberen Lüfter wieder "reinblasend" gedreht


----------



## Dr.Speed (4. November 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler  --> wie ausrichten ?*

Ich für meinen Teil benutze eine ähnliche Anordnung wie Kai. Ich hatte meinen ELK Groß Clockner anfangs genauso wie du gedreht gehabt. Dann erschienen mir die temps zwar in Ordnung, doch verglichen mit anderen Usern zu hoch. Also habe ich ihn um 90° gedreht. dabei ist mir leider das Liquid Metal Pad draufgegangen un dich musste auf eine deutlich schlechtere Wärmeleitpaste umsteigen. Trotzdem sprangen am Ende 5°C weniger raus. Es lohnt sich meiner Ansicht nach also.


----------



## Nip (4. November 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler  --> wie ausrichten ?*

Wenn der von oben saugt verwirbelt er nur warme Luft welche sich im Case befindet ! Also Quatsch
80 mm Lüfter sind zum Kühlen nicht gut geeignet , 120 mm sind schon Pflicht.

So wie(KaiHD) in der letzten Grafik und auf Foto dargestellt ist das optimal.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (4. November 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler  --> wie ausrichten ?*



Nip schrieb:


> Wenn der von oben saugt verwirbelt er nur warme Luft welche sich im Case befindet ! Also Quatsch
> 80 mm Lüfter sind zum Kühlen nicht gut geeignet , 120 mm sind schon Pflicht.
> 
> *So wie(KaiHD) in der letzten Grafik und auf Foto dargestellt ist das optimal*.



Nicht bei mir wies aussieht  - Temps lügen nicht !

PS: bei meinem Gehäuse kann man nur 80er einbauen.


----------



## Nip (5. November 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler  --> wie ausrichten ?*



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Nicht bei mir wies aussieht  - Temps lügen nicht !
> 
> PS: bei meinem Gehäuse kann man nur 80er einbauen.



Adapter 80/120 einbauen !


----------



## rabit (5. November 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler  --> wie ausrichten ?*

Kai seine Zeichnung/ Foto sind perfekt zu Kühlen.
Musst dein Deckenlüfter um 180° drehen, damit er warme Luft rausbefördert.
CPU Kühler auch 90° nach links drehen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (5. November 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler  --> wie ausrichten ?*



rabit schrieb:


> Kai seine Zeichnung/ Foto sind perfekt zu Kühlen.
> Musst dein Deckenlüfter um 180° drehen, damit er warme Luft rausbefördert.
> CPU Kühler auch 90° nach links drehen.




Alter  - nicht gelesen was schon geschrieben wurde ???

1.) Der CPU Lüfter wurde schon gedreht
2.) *Mein System* bleibt kühler wenn der deckenlüfter "einblasend" ist.


Nicht böse sein - aber erstmal lesen - dann Posten


----------



## rabit (5. November 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler  --> wie ausrichten ?*

Hab ich überlesen Alter und deine Belehrung hättest Du dir auch schenken können hier wollen dir Leute doch nur helfen.
Wusste net das Du so charmant bist.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (5. November 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler  --> wie ausrichten ?*



rabit schrieb:


> Hab ich überlesen Alter und deine Belehrung hättest Du dir auch schenken können hier wollen dir Leute doch nur helfen.
> Wusste net das Du so charmant bist.



War ja nicht böse gemeint - nur als Info


----------



## Gast XXXX (5. November 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler  --> wie ausrichten ?*

Hast du denn nun schon den CPU-Kühler in Richtung Heck gedreht?


----------



## rabit (5. November 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler  --> wie ausrichten ?*

Hör blos auf ConNerVos der Typ ist alergisch wenn Du nicht alles akribisch durchliest.
Nein ok frieden


----------



## Eol_Ruin (5. November 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler  --> wie ausrichten ?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Hast du denn nun schon den CPU-Kühler in Richtung Heck gedreht?



ja - und ich hab nun glaub ich auch herausgefunden warum die Temps bei einblasendem Decken-Lüfter geringer sind als bei ausblasendem.

Die meiste kühle Luft vom vorderen einblasenden Lüfter kommt nicht beim CPU-Kühler vorbei sondern wird von der Grafikkarte "aufgesogen".
Aich deswegen weil der spalt zwischen Grafikkarte & Harddisk noicht sehr groß ist.

Deshalb braucht der CPU-Kühler die kalte Luft vom oberen Lüfter.


----------



## Gast XXXX (5. November 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler  --> wie ausrichten ?*

@ rabit

Selbst schuld, wenn du nur die Hälfte liest. 
Passiert mir, aber auch öfters. 

@ Eol-Ruin

Ahh jetzt ja eine Insel. 
Dann haste ja ... zwei Kreisläufe im System ... auch nicht schlecht. 
Naja Hauptsache die Kühlung funzt und die Lösung in welche Richtung die Lüfter nu blasen soll/muß, hab ich daraus jedenfalls gelernt, ist für jeden Tower halt anders.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (5. November 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler  --> wie ausrichten ?*



> Adapter 80/120 einbauen!


 Ich würde auf jedenfall h einen Adapter verwenden! Egal wie du deine Lüfter jetzt lässt. 80er sind laut und bringen nicht viel! 
guck mal hier: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Adapter » Bitspower Ultimate Fan-Adapter 80/92mm auf 120mm - black

Besten Gruß


----------

